# Anyone have some good stable clock numbers for a GTS250?



## niko084 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been slowly inching it forward, but I have no idea what this card will do and maintain stability especially folding.

It's the MSI GTS250 with the better cooler on it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2009)

Bogmali has a few of those exact cards. I run mine at 740/1940/100 for about 7k ppd on a 353pt WU. Gotta keep the fans @ 70% or above, but it will vary with your ambient temps.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 19, 2009)

I've always found the best way to zero in on my fastest stable clocks was to test with the fuzzy cube from AtiTool.  Keep upping the shaders about every 30 sec. until you start getting artifacts.  Then turn down to the next plateau and see if you can run it for about half an hour to an hour with no errors.  If my shader clocks can pass that then that's what I set.  So far I have never had an EUE or unstable machine error.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ya I did some runs with furmark, seem to be stable slightly above 2000mhz, so I backed them down a tad, running at 1990mhz to make sure I don't have any issues, folding away.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 19, 2009)

I will post my numbers later. I don't think I have mine clocked that high but it is OCed nonetheless.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 21, 2009)

I raise my shaders only to 1990, and put the fan at 70%.  I get about 7500 PPD on 353's.


----------

